# When will xbox one be $400



## l300lover

Will xbox one come out with an option without the Kinect soon?


----------



## Mike Edwards

according to MS..no... they don't plant to sell it without the kinect


----------



## tripplej

After all Microsoft, "cough", the NSA, "cough" need to know what you are up to. 

Lol. Sorry couldn't resist. Lol.


----------



## l300lover

Would you recommend the xbox one or the ps4?


----------



## l300lover

haha that's something to think about


----------



## l300lover

will it drop its price in the next 6 months or should I just get a ps4?


----------



## tripplej

l300lover said:


> will it drop its price in the next 6 months or should I just get a ps4?


I doubt the price will drop. Demand for both units are high but the PS4 is more so. Hard to find them in stock.

I have the PS4 and I enjoy the system..


----------



## l300lover

I like games on both systems.


----------



## chashint

l300lover said:


> Will xbox one come out with an option without the Kinect soon?


Tomorrow or the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Tonto

I guess the more relevant question is when will it be worth $400. 

No BR or 4K support, come on! The PS offers excellant BD player. 
The price will have to come way down for me.


----------



## bjaurelio

The console is still too new for a price drop. It probably won't get a price drop until either right before or right after the next holiday season.


----------



## brian6751

we wont see a price drop until sales and forecasts drop below expectations and targets. i think a lot will depend on how many units Titanfall moves. is it selling xbox ones. is it causing 360 owners to make the jump?


----------



## JayJedi

I still have not started on Mass Effect, YES the first one, to even think about a new system right now.


----------



## tonyvdb

The WiiU is very affordable  if you have kids its also way more user friendly.


----------

